# Driving - Blame the Emiratis...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No, not me, would I say such a thing...

But these guys

Small snippets...

(some)


> admitted they are strongly tempted to overtake if their car is fancier than the vehicle in front, while 16 percent said they will overtake if the driver in front is an expatriate or from another emirate.





> “Tailgating – approaching cars at high speed, flashing lights to budge cars out the way – is seen as respected behaviour among many Emirati young males, as is obtaining reductions in traffic fines,” the report said.
> By contrast, abiding by traffic laws is seen as “unmanly or cowardly” and a characteristic of an unskilled driver, the poll showed.


Oh, and this bit



> Unsurprisingly, nearly two thirds of Emirati males admitted being involved in one or more car crashes, with more than a quarter suffering injuries.


Nice eh?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

their country their rules
if you don't like it, you can always go back


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

rsinner said:


> their country their rules
> if you don't like it, you can always go back


Rules???? Don't confuse "rules" with "arrogance" and/or "stupidity". 

Where did I hear that saying before?? :confused2: "If you don't like it, bla bla bla"????


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Having sat in a car with Syrians and Egyptians, they're just as bad. Don't know any Saudi's but hear there and Bahrain is the same.

Stupidity, arrogance and believing that some deity will keep you out of trouble is more at fault.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

rsinner said:


> their country their rules
> if you don't like it, you can always go back


You really are an arse aren't you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sunset said:


> Rules???? Don't confuse "rules" with "arrogance" and/or "stupidity".
> 
> Where did I hear that saying before?? :confused2: "If you don't like it, bla bla bla"????


So its not just me who doesn't have a sense of humour


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Having sat in a car with Syrians and Egyptians, they're just as bad. Don't know any Saudi's but hear there and Bahrain is the same.
> 
> Stupidity, arrogance and believing that some deity will keep you out of trouble is more at fault.


Syrians and Egyptians don't drive with that attitude in Dubai because they don't get a "get of jail free" card.  They are just bad drivers by nature.  Have you been to Egypt?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sunset said:


> They are just bad drivers by nature.


 I like the people that, when putting on your seatbelt, say "Why are you doing this? I am good driver." before proceeding to drive at 140, leaving an inch between the car in front.

And I've been to Cairo, yes the driving there is beyond belief but thankfully the volume of traffic keeps the speed down. Being a pedestrian there is loads of fun.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

u bunch of complainers need to try driving in India if u think Dubai's bad!!

And Mr Capp, why are you still complaining bout life out here? rnt u gone for good??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Who's complaining, I'm just giving you an insight into the "thinking" behind certain nationalities actions.

And why do you think I'm gone for good....


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Who's complaining, I'm just giving you an insight into the "thinking" behind certain nationalities actions.
> 
> And why do you think I'm gone for good....


Wild optimism perhaps.................


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> And I've been to Cairo, yes the driving there is beyond belief but thankfully the volume of traffic keeps the speed down. Being a pedestrian there is loads of fun.


I love the challenge when crossing a street!!! (For fun, I run with hand over eyes). It's like Russian Roulette but with cars.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Who's complaining, I'm just giving you an insight into the "thinking" behind certain nationalities actions.
> 
> And why do you think I'm gone for good....


Do you know the age group ? It seems to me that this poll was for Young Male Drivers. If so it is not a surprise since most young male drivers in the world tend to be morons when it comes to driving safely. And the idea of defying the law looks cool in their eyes is not it ?

Let's not forget as well that one style of driving changes if you take the highway all the time. You feel that driving in the city pretty slow and you start tailgating without noticing...


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

i curse them everytime i see them driving like maniac!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Wild optimism perhaps.................


I read it on another thread... 




sabfrance said:


> You've left permanently???





Andy Capp said:


> Yep, my future lies elsewhere...



on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-lounge/68515-so.html

I don't bring out the bubbly for nothing!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Do you know the age group ? It seems to me that this poll was for Young Male Drivers. If so it is not a surprise since most young male drivers in the world tend to be morons when it comes to driving safely. And the idea of defying the law looks cool in their eyes is not it ?
> 
> Let's not forget as well that one style of driving changes if you take the highway all the time. You feel that driving in the city pretty slow and you start tailgating without noticing...


18-33 if I recall.

And ipshi I may well come back and haunt you - very weird that you care though, considering we never met - and never will...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> 18-33 if I recall.
> 
> And dip**** I may well come back and haunt you - very weird that you care though, considering we never met - and never will...


promises promises

hehehe... i just wanted to actually fight with you (verbally) in person

sighhhh


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I certainly noticed I get tailgated and flashed at a hell of a lot more since I put a wee Scotland sticker on my rear window.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I must admit that I quite like the driving here, it makes the drive up SZR to work somewhat more interesting and you sure won`t fall asleep at the wheel. Stay alert and keep it lit!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

ipshi said:


> u bunch of complainers need to try driving in India if u think Dubai's bad!!
> 
> And Mr Capp, why are you still complaining bout life out here? rnt u gone for good??


Its more dangerous here because of the speed and type of vehicles on the road, chance are in India the average guy will be driving at 40km/h in a car that weighs about the same as small fridge with the toughness of a feather pillow, so get hit by something you might end up a little winded. Get whacked here by a nissan Patrol doing 120km/h and you'll be reaching for your harp and wings.

The other thing with India is that you know the guy in front at some point is going to be in the wrong lane/wander across the line or just stop completely in the midddle of the road so you can pre-empt it, as for truck and bus drivers sticking there hand out of the window and waving is usually a good sign of there intention to take your front end off, so again if your paying attention you can avoid it. Truck drivers in India followed by motorcyclists are more likely to die in an accident than car drivers so another reason to avoid driving close to a truck.

The thing with the report which hit me was the disregard of road rules came down to in many cases arrogance which i found unbelievable, and since when has flying up someones backside with your lights flashing is 'respected'


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

An emirati 'friend' just has to sort out his fines as it was that time to register his vehicle again. He had a racing ticket and a ticket having to do with an aftermarket muffler. He said he would go have tea and discuss these issues and come to an amicable agreement concerning them. Fine was reduced to literally next to nothing. Then the other, reduced to nothing nearly and he no longer has to go have it checked that he removed the muffler and put it back to stock. He just had to give his word that he will do so, which he of course is not really going to do. As long as the way to get around a few thousand dirhams worth of tickets is for an emirati to go have tea and a chat and walk out paying a few hundred dirhams, the way the emirati's drive is not going to change. 

(He would probly kick me if he found I posted and said this and there would go my up close and personal train wreck in the making cultural diversity opportunity )


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Nothing to do with certain nationalities. its just that some people like to act like ignorants...


----------

